
Do Discussion Boards Need An Update? Helsinki's Iroquote Thinks So - superallu
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2013/06/18/do-discussion-boards-need-an-update-helsinkis-iroquote-thinks-so
======
nicoschuele
Have a look at Discourse from the Coding Horror guy. That's certainly a new
take on discussion boards.

~~~
staltz
Hi, Iroquote founder here. Yes, we're aware of Discourse (and some other 15
alternatives). To our knowledge, we are the only nextgen forum system doing
something different: forums with no administrators/owners, democratically
moderated. Plus summarized discussions. ;)

